# Is a Music Stand Around the Campfire Lame?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm terrible when it comes to remembering lyrics and sometimes chords. I can remember say the first verse and the chorus lyrically and chord wise but then it's blank.

People around the campfire are just getting into it and then it sputters out.

Trying to think of some way to read the lyrics and chords around the fire. Have tried the binder thing before but the only place to put it is on the ground at your feet and it's often too dark to see.

Would it be lame to bring a music stand to the campfire? I have headlight or could get a clip on light.

What about a tablet stand? That way I could take requests and get the lyrics and chords to pretty much anything. I found a cool app as well that scrolls as you play.

What do you guys think?

Cheating or whatever gets the job done?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would support anything to get the job done, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There's something contrived about having sheets at a campfire.

I figure in that environment, F$#k the arrangements and if you have to take liberties with lyrics, that's acceptable.

But, that's not a rule, it's just my view of that context.

It's not a show.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm not opposed to using a binder/music stand or tablet/stand, but I think it does take away from the "vibe". But better to have a reduced vibe than no vibe.

If you want to remember lyrics, listen to the recording and write them out by hand. Back in the days of vinyl, I learned countless songs that way and still remember almost all of them. Memory takes effort.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.
I'm with 'milkman'. Make up the words (it works for Ozzy and Steve Tyler) or 
Goddo's 'third verse, same as the first' and also rely on others. Campfire's tend 
to be sing alongs after all. I've done this many times. As to chords, when a song 
is requested, I'll say 'not quite sure about that one, but, you'll excuse me if I screw 
it up somewhat'. People around a campfire are usually just happy that someone's 
playing guitar. They don't expect perfection, especially around family/friends. 








Just have fun and don't worry about it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Beer is a great substitute for forgotten lyrics 

Seriously though a songbook is a great tool for selection ideas as well as lyrical direction - I've had one around the campfire before ................it's also a great source for fire-starter.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

If you're around the campfire with a bunch of your friends then there is no such thing as lame.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah more about killing the vibe I guess.

What about something like this? Too much?
http://www.amazon.ca/Castiv-Sidekick-Universal-Smartphone-Support/dp/B003TGCC9E

I found this awesome app for android called Guitar chords and tabs that has any song and has auto scroll.

Thinking about his more what would be ideal would some kind of clamp so you can mount your phone directly onto the side of you guitar. No one can see it and you just look down every once in a while for the first line of the next verse.

Maybe I'll try the binder thing first and see how that goes.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

Maybe a lil practice...really it helps


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

overdriven1 said:


> Maybe a lil practice...really it helps


I've never had a great memory and getting older isn't helping.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Not lame at all if that is what it takes to have a great sing along. I have no problems remembering chords and sometimes have to improvise lyrics. BUT, I find that most people around the campfire have absolutely no idea what the lyrics are to ANY songs at all except for a refrain. So, I print up lyric sheets and hand them out to everyone. Makes for a more robust experience. By the way, apparently no Canadians know the lyrics to Black Velvet Band except for "Her eyes they shone like Diamonds".

- - - Updated - - -

By the way, welcome to GC.:smile-new:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

Same as 'American Pie'. I used to know the verses. Now I just mix 
'em up. Everyone knows the chorus and that's all they care about.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a tablet in my opinion. They are acceptable pretty well everywhere today.


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

Guncho said:


> I've never had a great memory and getting older isn't helping.


Then I suggest more beer lol


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I keep trying that but could certainly try harder.

;0


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't see anyone around a fire ever having a problem with you looking down at a tablet once in a while for ideas & inspirations. Do they want you to play 6 songs & fizzle out or play all night? Of course they want you to keep playing. What ever makes that happen is good.

I always keep folder of printed song lyrics/chords in my guitar case for those occasions. I can see that being a little hard to see at night though.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not lame at all as long as you don't mind people singing behind you because they don't know the words. I gave away an old music stand awhile back that I should have kept. I could have left the base of the stand at home and just stuck the stand into the dirt. It could have held a binder or a tablet. I now have a tablet with all my chord charts in it. I have a ball cap with lights in it that lights up the chord charts in my binder if I don't want to use my tablet. Either way, just keep playing and don't worry about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Except the Lyric Nazi's ..........



Intrepid said:


> BUT, I find that most people around the campfire have absolutely no idea what the lyrics are to ANY songs at all except for a refrain.
> 
> By the way, welcome to GC.:smile-new:


Not to be negative... but how are ya going to see the lyrics in the dark?.... just sayin'.......

If you learn the first line of every verse let the rest of the crowd to fill in the blanks...... good to go


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> ... but how are ya going to see the lyrics in the dark?....


Campfires are a ragin. Not only are they hot but they're friggin bright as well.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It depends on the company you keep. 

For instance, when my friends and I get together now (and even when we got together then), if there was any guitar at all, it was one guy plucking chords gently to create an atmosphere. We preferred to chat, and if the guitarist got to loud, it wasn't appreciated.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> Except the Lyric Nazi's ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fire would put off some light and I always have a headlamp when camping.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Coleman lantern? 

I don't think having lyrics around is bad. If it increases participation (and assuming you want to have crowd participation) the lyrics will only help. 

I play in an acoustic duo sometimes - we made up a half dozen binders of Christmas music to take with us in December. People were always asking for Christmas songs and I couldn't remember many (being as you play them for 2-3 weeks outa 52). So it help us with chord charts (Mel Torme's Christmas Song has more changes than all of Kiss's albums combined) and got more people singing along. Mind you, the lighting was usually better.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

What one of my nephews does who has a large repertoire of songs is he brings a few lists with him and passes it around to everyone. For those that don't know the words, it helps all to sing along. It's a family tradition with us.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Slight change of topic, but still campfire related.
If you have a guitar you like, best not to have any insect repellant on your hands or clothes. That $hit eats guitar finishes. 

Best to have a very short music stand so you can sit on a log to strum and hum.


----------

